# Dwight Howard Summer League Watch



## lw32

Link 
In his first game, it's pretty obvious he didn't shoot too well. 1 for 13 from the field. He did manage to play 37 minutes though, and collect 11 rebounds and 4 blocks. His free throw shooting also doesn't look too shabby. If Dwight can hit Free Throws, I see no reason why he shouldn't be able to in the regular season. The competition while shooting a free throw doesn't change much.
Overall, I don't think anybody saw the game (wasn't open to the public) but hopefully he missed those 12 shots on nerve, not because they were bad selections.
On another note, Jameer Nelson played a good game in 29 minutes. He had 13 points, 5 assists and 4 rebounds.
You have to remember though, this is against other teams draft picks/scrubs too, but the Cavs backcourt was current NBA rotation players in Wagner and Brown, so hopefully that shows that Nelson can hold his own.

Here's an article from the Orlando Sentinel about our first Summer League game: Sentinel


----------



## MagnusPinus

1/13  awful..Also Diop contributed with a 0/9 :laugh: They have a lot to work on


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> You have to remember though, this is against other teams draft picks/scrubs too


If you're gona flip it for Jameer, flip it for Dwight too...

Jameer had a good game against draft picks/scrubs, while Howard shot 1-13 against draft picks/scrubs.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Keith Bogans dominated. Good game for Luke Jackson too. haha, Howard was the worst draft pick out there.


----------



## magicfan187

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> haha, Howard was the worst draft pick out there.


i wouldnt think he was the worst out there whenever he has 11 rebounds and 5 blocks even if he didnt he a good day shooting


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Keith Bogans dominated. Good game for Luke Jackson too. haha, Howard was the worst draft pick out there.


OK? The dude playsONE summer league game and hes already the worst draft pick.:upset: :upset:


----------



## Pan Mengtu

I missed the 4 blocked shots. d-damn!


----------



## MJG

Whether he goes 1-13 or 13-13, it doesn't matter, because -- say it with me -- summer league means nothing. It's fun to chat about yes, but it has no real impact on anything regarding a player's future.


----------



## hobojoe

I was very pleased to see that Howard was having a bad game offensively but still found ways to contribute, and excelled in rebounding and playing defense. Too often young players struggle offensively and are taken out of the game altogether because their shot's not falling, it was nice to see Dwight not do that.


----------



## Starbury03

Summer league does mean something those guys out there can play. Alot fo them could be in the league over some of the people on a roster. It's not easy to get in the NBA. The summer league is adjusting period the draft picks get used to better competion in the summer league then it goes up in the preseason. And then finally the regular season. It's very important for a player to adjust and learn. If it wasnt they would have so many games.


----------



## lw32

*Re: Re: Dwight Howard Summer League Watch*



> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> If you're gona flip it for Jameer, flip it for Dwight too...
> 
> Jameer had a good game against draft picks/scrubs, while Howard shot 1-13 against draft picks/scrubs.


I don't remember flipping it for any one player actually, because if you read over the post again it was a seperate paragraph with no names mentioned. Anyways, Jameer was not playing against scrubs because both Dajuan Wagner and Kendrick Brown have been on NBA rosters and contributing for a while now. Also, Brown's defense is known to be pretty decent.
If you ask me, the only thing decent about a Diiop Boumtje-Boumtje front line is their size. I've heard that Diop looked over-weight and downright a "Stanley Roberts clone" out there. So, yes, I think there actually is more reason to believe that Jameer was playing against stronger opposition than Howard.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Whether he goes 1-13 or 13-13, it doesn't matter, because -- say it with me -- summer league means nothing. It's fun to chat about yes, but it has no real impact on anything regarding a player's future.


I don't think that's necessarily true. The one thing I remember clearly about last year's Summer League is that Reece Gaines didn't play well. We all see how that translated into the regular season failures for Gaines.


----------



## lw32

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think that's necessarily true. The one thing I remember clearly about last year's Summer League is that Reece Gaines didn't play well. We all see how that translated into the regular season failures for Gaines.


I agree, of course Summer League means something. It might not mean anything in the regular season, but it means a lot to the players. If a player plays well during the Summer League, I'm sure that it increases their confidence in their game - which is sometimes what a certain player needs to push themselves. It also can hurt a player if they are out-played, such is the case of Gaines that you point out hobojoe.
Confidence means a lot in the NBA, and if the player has a good Summer League I'm sure that it translates into more confidence which will help them if given the time during the Regular Season. Do you really think that these rookies care who they're playing, they just want to prove something straight away.
Btw, didn't we do terrible last season in Summer League?


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> 
> Btw, didn't we do terrible last season in Summer League?


I don't remember, I do remember we were like 1-7 in preseason, which is also deemed as pointless and something that doesn't mean anything all the time.


----------



## hobojoe

Magic lose to the Wizards by 1 point, Dwight Howard scores 15 points on 5-12 shooting, 11 rebounds and 4 blocks.


----------



## hobojoe

Points in the Paint: Orlando 50 – Washington 20

Second Chance Points: Orlando 23 – Washington 5

Fast Break Points: Orlando 12 – Washington 4

....And we lose!  

http://www.proexposure.com/stories/0707b.cfm

Britton Johnsen had 13 points and 7 boards, Jameer Nelson added 11 points.


Bogans left the game early with an undisclosed injury. Rumor has it that it's his knee or ankle. :sigh:


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Magic lose to the Wizards by 1 point, Dwight Howard scores 15 points on 5-12 shooting, 11 rebounds and 4 blocks.


Very solid game for Howard. Getting the rebounds and blocks again, good stuff.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Very solid game for Howard. Getting the rebounds and blocks again, good stuff.


Yep, he's one of the huge positives stemming from today's game.

Positives:
-Dwight Howard rebounds and blocks shots just like in the first game, only today he's our leading scorer as well.
-Britton Johnsen played well, scoring 13 points and grabbing 7 boards.
-Rod Grizzard: DNP, Coach's Decision

Negatives:
-Jameer Nelson got lit up by Steve Blake, 20-7-7 on 7-12 shooting. Jameer only shot 5-15 as well, scoring 11 points.
-Keith Bogans left the game with an injury. No word on how serious it is.
-Mario Kasun was playing well(8 and 7 in 20 minutes) but fouled out before he could do any more. If he could stay out of foul trouble, he could make the team.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> -Rod Grizzard: DNP, Coach's Decision


:laugh: 

Kasun has been somewhat solid so far. Maybe he'll get a shot this year.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Kasun has been somewhat solid so far. Maybe he'll get a shot this year.


With Orlando's need for another big body, I wouldn't be surprised to see him make the team. My only concern is that we can only have 12 players on the active roster.

1. Steve Francis
2. Cuttino Mobley
3. Kelvin Cato
4. Dwight Howard
5. Jameer Nelson
6. Keith Bogans
7. Andrew DeClercq
8. Drew Gooden
9. Grant Hill
10. Hedo Turkoglu
11. Pat Garrity

Those 11 players will all make the team, so this leaves one spot on the active roster open for Britton Johnsen, DeShawn Stevenson if we re-sign him, Anderson Varejao if we sign him and he comes over, and Kasun.


----------



## lw32

Whats most impressive is the *50 points in the paint* compared to Washington's 20. 30 points is a heck of a difference, considering that was our weakest link last season. (yes, I know it's just Summer League.)
Howard still didn't shoot well though, but got exactly the same amount of Free Throws, Blocks and Rebounds as last night. Seems pretty consistent.
Let's hope Bogan's injury isn't too serious, I wouldn't be surprised if the Magic rest him for the entire Summer League, because he seems to be in a different class to the players involved.


----------



## lw32

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 1. Steve Francis
> 2. Cuttino Mobley
> 3. Kelvin Cato
> 4. Dwight Howard
> 5. Jameer Nelson
> 6. Keith Bogans
> 7. Andrew DeClercq
> 8. Drew Gooden
> 9. Grant Hill
> 10. Hedo Turkoglu
> 11. Pat Garrity
> 
> Those 11 players will all make the team, so this leaves one spot on the active roster open for Britton Johnsen, DeShawn Stevenson if we re-sign him, Anderson Varejao if we sign him and he comes over, and Kasun.


We're looking at a pretty deep team if you ask me. I think Weisbrod took a page out of West and Brown's book, build a team with decent players all the way down. Nothing fancy, just solid players. Look at Memphis now, they're productive and winning 50 games. Although, we're not quite as deep as them yet...but it's a start.
If we re-sign Stevenson, I think it would be the best acquisition. We should not sign Kasun or Varejao if we see them being injured reserves, because they could develop faster over in Europe. Leave them in Europe (seeing as we own both their rights), and bring them over next year.
We're looking thin in the front-line still. Perhaps we should look into Anderson (Nuggets) or Hunter (Gasp! :uhoh with a Minumum contract to ensure that Cato and DeClerq don't get worn down.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> We're looking at a pretty deep team if you ask me. I think Weisbrod took a page out of West and Brown's book, build a team with decent players all the way down. Nothing fancy, just solid players. Look at Memphis now, they're productive and winning 50 games. Although, we're not quite as deep as them yet...but it's a start.
> If we re-sign Stevenson, I think it would be the best acquisition. We should not sign Kasun or Varejao if we see them being injured reserves, because they could develop faster over in Europe. Leave them in Europe (seeing as we own both their rights), and bring them over next year.
> We're looking thin in the front-line still. Perhaps we should look into Anderson (Nuggets) or Hunter (Gasp! :uhoh with a Minumum contract to ensure that Cato and DeClerq don't get worn down.


I would like to see Varejao on the team, but if we dont trade Gooden, he probably isnt needed this year. 

I actually would not mind re-signing Hunter for the minimum. I doubt he'd get more anywhere else although the way things are going someone might sign him for 6 yrs / 50 million sometime soon. But the change in the makeup of the team and management might help Hunter to reach his potential a bit. And with a deeper team, Hunter really would only need to worry about blocking shots and rebounding.


----------



## Idunkonyou

If we would have had Bogans today, it would have been an easy win. 

Oh well. 

Bogans is day to day and he has a lite sprain of the ankle.


----------



## JNice

Here's the game recap -

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Washington_vs_Orlando-113328-66.html


----------



## BG7

Why dont you guys bring up Kirk Hinrichs first summer league games minus the 23 point one, you will see that Dwight did much better then that.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> Bogans is day to day and he has a lite sprain of the ankle.


Most important thing to hear right now, thank goodness it's not serious. The last thing we need is more injury concerns.


----------



## The MAgiC

The 2nd summer league game and people are already getting injured. Just great.


----------



## Spell Checker

I wouldnt call 20-7-7 getting lit up. I mean he cant keep a guy from passing the ball


----------



## Idunkonyou

Howard today had 8 points and 7 rebounds at half time. 

Bogans and Nelson did not play. Nelson has a slight knee sprain and Bogans has a ankle sprain. Neither injury is serious. 

From what I have heard, from the guy who has been listening to the updates on 740, the Magic are about to win the game.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> The 2nd summer league game and people are already getting injured. Just great.


Hey, its only a mild ankle sprain. No biggie.


On another note, just the stats i've seen for the first couple days of action, it would appear to me that Howard is the leader so far in rebounds and blocked shots. I am saying this from just eyeballing the stats but most boxscores i've seen havent even had a guy with more than 10 rebounds and more than 1 or 2 blocked shots and Howard has done it both games. That is a great sign. 

I could really care less at this point how much he scores. He needs to have an Amare like rookie year. Stay around the basket and if someone throws you the ball, dunk it. Otherwise, rebound and block shots.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Howard shines again scoring 16 points and graping 12 rebounds. 

Johnson added 20 points and 6 steals. 

Magic win over NJ 94-67 with out Bogans or Nelson.

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/New_Jersey_v_Orlando-113424-66.html


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> Howard shines again scoring 16 points and graping 12 rebounds.
> 
> Johnson added 20 points and 6 steals.
> 
> Magic win over NJ 94-67 with out Bogans or Nelson.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/magic/news/New_Jersey_v_Orlando-113424-66.html


Britton Johnsen! 

Howard is just getting better every game, I'm excited to see what he does when the games count.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Hopefully this will start to shut up the Howard doubters. At the very least, Howard will be a rebounding and shot-blocking presence as a rookie.


----------



## hobojoe

Here's the boxscore, Howard shot 7-12 from the floor. 
http://www.proexposure.com/stories/0708b.cfm


----------



## hobojoe

13 points on 6-9 shooting from Kasun, 6 points and 11 assists from David Bailey. It was such a blowout, Grizzard got in the game! Unfortunately for grizzo, he was held scoreless on 0-3 shooting and turned the ball over twice. :laugh:


----------



## Yyzlin

I have no idea who the heck Jimmy Hunter is, but hey, he had a nice game. I wouldn't put too much stock into these summer games though. The level of play between this and regular season games are tremendous. Howard is playing against the likes of end of the bench pros Brian Scalabrine and John Wallace and then random assorted nobodies.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> It was such a blowout, Grizzard got in the game! Unfortunately for grizzo, he was held scoreless on 0-3 shooting and turned the ball over twice. :laugh:


You gotta love a guy that will get into the game and give his team the opportunity to grab some offensive rebounds.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Howard's stat line thus far after 3 games:

12.7 points, 11.3 rebounds, 3 blocks, 0.7 assists, 0.7 steals, 86% FT, 35% FG in 32.6 minutes a game.

The last 2 games Howard has shot 50% from the field. If not for that terrible shooting 1st game, Howard would be playing about as perfect as you expect from a high schooler.


----------



## lw32

Two interesting notes from the first 3 games:
1. Dwight Howard can shoot the ball from the line (well so far). He's been 12 for 14 from the Stripe, which isn't going to change much whether it's Summer League or Regular Season if you ask me. Sure, there is a bigger crowd in the regular season, but Howard knows that the GM and all Magic coaches are watching closely now.
2. The mention of Orlando pushing the ball, and running fast breaks a lot in this 3rd game could be a sign of things to come. Why wouldn't we run the ball, our big men can't be THAT slow as Howard beat most Guards in the agility(speed) test during the pre-draft. We could be seeing a run-and-gun style of play as it was mentioned in the analysis of the third game and I believe that Steve Francis had a quote saying that he will fit right in with our running game as opposed to the Rockets half-court ball. (Anybody remember this?)


----------



## magicfan187

are any of these on nbatv or any other station on directv?


----------



## lw32

> Originally posted by <b>magicfan187</b>!
> are any of these on nbatv or any other station on directv?


No, these games in the Pepsi League are not open to the public. I believe the next lot are though (can anyone confirm that?), not sure what channel though.


----------



## hobojoe

Personally, I would love for our team to run a fast break often. Hill and Francis are very capable of leading the break, and Howard, as well as Hill if he's not leading the break, can finish it. From what I remember of a healthy Hill, he was one of the best finishers off the fast break or in traffic in the entire league. Howard has amazing athleticism and is very fast, could benefit from a fast break greatly, playing a Kenyon Martin like roll. Of course if the fast break is slowed, just kick it out to Mobley, Turkoglu, Garrity or Bogans for the 3.


----------



## JNice

The reason we hired Paul Westhead last year was to try and get the team running fastbreak basketball. Though they didnt realize you need to be able to rebound the ball to run. Maybe the additions of Cato and Howard, along with maybe Varejao and whoever else, could help out that rebounding.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> The reason we hired Paul Westhead last year was to try and get the team running fastbreak basketball. Though they didnt realize you need to be able to rebound the ball to run. Maybe the additions of Cato and Howard, along with maybe Varejao and whoever else, could help out that rebounding.


That, and you need a point guard to run the fast break, and Tyronn Lue and Reece Gaines didn't exactly cut it. Hopefully with a real point guard, Steve Francis, and improved rebounding, the Magic should be able to run the fast break.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Snap Hunter is a 26 year old 6-4 SG who played in the USBL last year. He led the league in scoring with 26.6 ppg. He entered the draft early a few years back but he didn't get drafted, despite tying the highest verical leap EVER at the combine. He might be a nice pickup if Stevenson leaves, even if he's stashed on the IR most of the time.


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> I wouldnt call 20-7-7 getting lit up. I mean he cant keep a guy from passing the ball


Um, yes he can, its called defense.


----------



## lw32

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Snap Hunter is a 26 year old 6-4 SG who played in the USBL last year. He led the league in scoring with 26.6 ppg. He entered the draft early a few years back but he didn't get drafted, despite tying the highest verical leap EVER at the combine. He might be a nice pickup if Stevenson leaves, even if he's stashed on the IR most of the time.


OT: What is the highest vertical leap recorded in pre-draft combines?


----------



## Idunkonyou

Howard has another double/double, Bailey shines again, Bogans looks great and the Magic win:

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Orlando_vs_Miami-113531-66.html

http://www.proexposure.com/stories/0709b.cfm


----------



## JNice

Another tough shooting night for Howard, but another double-double and another good rebounding game.

Brooks Sales? Is that the Oklahoma lefty with the bad haircut that used to play for Orlando?

Kasun with another decently solid game.

Who the hell is Jack Hartman?


----------



## hobojoe

Kasun put up some impressive stats, 11 points and 7 boards. I'm really starting to think he's going to make the team. Jack Hartman put up 21 points off the bench to lead the Magic, I don't know too much about him. Dwight didn't shoot well, only 2-10 from the floor, but again hit all but one of his free throws, 7-8 from the stripe. David Bailey also had a double-double, 12 points and 11 assists. The Magic won a shootout, 94-83(remember they only play 10 minute quarters in Summer League).


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Kasun put up some impressive stats, 11 points and 7 boards. I'm really starting to think he's going to make the team. Jack Hartman put up 21 points off the bench to lead the Magic, I don't know too much about him. Dwight didn't shoot well, only 2-10 from the floor, but again hit all but one of his free throws, 7-8 from the stripe. David Bailey also had a double-double, 12 points and 11 assists. The Magic won a shootout, 94-83(remember they only play 10 minute quarters in Summer League).


Howard hasnt been shooting all that well, but he has been doing a really good job of getting to the line and making them. That is a good sign. A guy his size who can actually hit free throws is invaluable. He could get 6 or 8 pts a game just from going to the line.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Howard hasnt been shooting all that well, but he has been doing a really good job of getting to the line and making them. That is a good sign. A guy his size who can actually hit free throws is invaluable. He could get 6 or 8 pts a game just from going to the line.


Especially down the line if he potentially becomes that dominant post presence that a lot of people think he's going to become, his ability to hit free throws will help him a lot. As dominant as Tim Duncan and Shaquille O'Neal are, they are very poor free throw shooters, and opposing teams know that they can just put them on the line and will likely save themselves quite a few points because they'll miss free throws. With Dwight Howard, hopefully that won't be the case. He's got a lot of work to do before he can even think about getting to that point, but hitting his free throws now is a very good sign.


----------



## Yyzlin

I really expect big things for Keith Bogans next year. He showed promise last year, and the way he's playing right now in the summer leagues bodes well. The Magic will rely on him to play major minutes, and hopefully, him and Turkoglu can make a strong duo at the 3 position.


----------



## JNice

Orlando wins another. 

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Orlando_vs_Boston-113579-66.html

Good game from Nelson who returned. 12 points, eight assists, four rebounds and two steals.

Howard with another good all-around game. 11 points, eight rebounds and five blocked shots.

Jimmie “Snap” Hunter with another good game, scoring 20 points. If Orlando doesnt re-sign DeShawn Stevenson, Hunter might actually have a shot at making the team.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Howard had a decent game but it seems he forgot how to shoot free throws (3-9). At least he was 4-7 from the field. David Bailey was impressive again (11 pts in 14 minutes) but I don't think there's room for him on the roster. Kasun had a crappy game but I think he'll make the team.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Orlando wins another.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Orlando_vs_Boston-113579-66.html
> 
> Good game from Nelson who returned. 12 points, eight assists, four rebounds and two steals.
> 
> Howard with another good all-around game. 11 points, eight rebounds and five blocked shots.
> 
> Jimmie “Snap” Hunter with another good game, scoring 20 points. If Orlando doesnt re-sign DeShawn Stevenson, Hunter might actually have a shot at making the team.


Wow, we must've jinxed Howard by praising his free throw shooting yesterday. This Hunter guy is putting up some huge stats scoring-wise, he may find his way onto our team, if not he'll probably get a chance with another team sometime during the season with a 10-day contract or something. Good to see Nelson return and put up some good stats.


----------



## lw32

Now that Pepsi League is over, the next one the Magic take place in is in Las Vegas on July 13th. We play the Nuggets on the 14th.
Here's the link to the official website
Here's the link to the official website 
And NBA TV is offering the games live for the lucky ones that can watch them!


----------



## lw32

Here's a clip of some Summer League action that was posted on RealGM.
It's got some nice highlights and an interview with Grant Hill.
Enjoy.
Video


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> Here's a clip of some Summer League action that was posted on RealGM.
> It's got some nice highlights and an interview with Grant Hill.
> Enjoy.
> Video


Great find. Much appreciated.


----------



## JNice

It will be nice to finally see Orlando have a couple of big guys in Howard and Cato that if a ball falls into their lap right under the basket they'll actually go up strong and dunk the ball. We haven't had a whole lot of that the last few years. Or maybe not any of that.


----------



## lw32

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Great find. Much appreciated.


Here's a couple of other things from the Summer League.Orlando Overall Stat Sheet 
Overall Individual Stat Leaders 
Brian Hill's Take On Summer League (Dwight Howard) 
Nice Howard Article from Vegas Summer League Site 
Article On Weisbrod, Magic's Reconstruction (Weisbrod Was A Harvard Grad) 






































Hope everyone has as much reading time this summer as I do!


----------



## hobojoe

Nice, Dwight Howard finished first in the Summer League in rebounding and blocks. Britton Johnsen finished 6th in scoring and 3rd in steals, David Bailey was 3rd in assists, Jameer Nelson was 4th. Kasun averaged 5.4 rebounds per game, good for 6th in the league, I still think he's going to end up making the team.


----------



## JNice

> Prediction time: Which of these guys in this league will have the best rookie year?
> That is hard to say. You just don’t know. Obviously Howard is going to be in a position where he is going to be an instant starter. Some of the guys are going to teams where they may not start. Luke Jackson may or may not be a starter in Cleveland. He is another guy that I think is an outstanding young player. The high school guys from Boston. It is hard to tell. Each player is going to a different situation, and you just don’t know how much time they’ll get to play and everything else.


Interesting from Brian Hill. I think if Orlando doesnt unload Gooden that Gooden will actually start and Howard will get 20-25 mins a game at various positions. Obviously Hill thinks otherwise.


----------



## darkballa

maybe Howard can start at the SF spot? he said he's either a 3 or a 4


----------



## lw32

Howard sounds really dedicated too, read this article about his work ethic.
Link 
The article basically states how he's been studying tapes of KG before games, and that Doctors are serious about him growing a lot more: "Doctors have already told him that his growth plates indicate that he will likely grow to 7-foot-1 and his frame suggests that he could easily carry 265 pounds."
Good news!! :yes:!


----------



## Idunkonyou

Howard is going to be a monster. I think he will add 20 or so pounds over the next few years. He will have a finesse game like KG, but a power game as well. 

If he grows to be 7'1 and gets up to about 270 pounds, he could be our center some day.

I also think Howard will be our starting PF to start the season. If he holds up and continues to improve, I think Gooden will be moved mid way through next year for some center help, unless we are winning a lot of games and the Magic don't want to screw up the chemistry.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> maybe Howard can start at the SF spot? he said he's either a 3 or a 4


I sure hope not. We have Hill and Turkoglu at the 3, and I think Howard's offense left a lot to be desired from the Summer League stats, and he'll need a lot more work on his perimeter game if he wants to play the 3. For now, I just want to keep him at the 4 where he belongs.


----------



## lw32

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I sure hope not. We have Hill and Turkoglu at the 3, and I think Howard's offense left a lot to be desired from the Summer League stats, and he'll need a lot more work on his perimeter game if he wants to play the 3. For now, I just want to keep him at the 4 where he belongs.


If he does grow to 7'1 and 265 pounds (at least, according to that report from doctors) then there is *no way* the Magic will have any choice but to use him at the 4 or 5. From the offensive moves I've seen from summer league he had a couple of spin moves which resulted into jump hook shots. There are a couple on the video I posted earlier, which makes me certain he'll be a 4 or 5. He won't be transformed into a 3 because of his uncanny ability to rebound and block shots, even for a High Schooler.
Trust me on that. (I hope )


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> 
> If he does grow to 7'1 and 265 pounds (at least, according to that report from doctors) then there is *no way* the Magic will have any choice but to use him at the 4 or 5. From the offensive moves I've seen from summer league he had a couple of spin moves which resulted into jump hook shots. There are a couple on the video I posted earlier, which makes me certain he'll be a 4 or 5. He won't be transformed into a 3 because of his uncanny ability to rebound and block shots, even for a High Schooler.
> Trust me on that. (I hope )


I know I have heard comparisons to David Robinson in the past and I fought them, but watching that video you posted, Robinson was the first guy that came to mind when watching Howard. I think Howard will be a PF.

Wouldnt it be funny if next season Okafor outscores Howard but Howard puts up better rebounding and shot-blocking numbers.


----------



## lw32

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I know I have heard comparisons to David Robinson in the past and I fought them, but watching that video you posted, Robinson was the first guy that came to mind when watching Howard. I think Howard will be a PF.
> 
> Wouldnt it be funny if next season Okafor outscores Howard but Howard puts up better rebounding and shot-blocking numbers.


Just goes to show that sometimes scouts have no idea! :sigh:. All this hoopla about Okafor being a fantastic defender (which he is, no doubt) but Howard having the edge on offense. From the early action it doesn't look as if Howard is a shabby defender at all, but he hasn't been shooting well. There is a very realistic chance that that happens, and I wouldn't be surprised.
I could see Howard moved to the center later in his career, if he does indeed fill out as expected. I wouldn't mind even leaving him at the 4 if he does fill out (7'1, 265 pounds) and let him tear up the others. We might be looking at a 7'+ line at the 4 and 5 if we can find a solid center. Perhaps tanking 2006 for Oden isn't such a bad idea, imagine that size. ! lol.
Howard might want to play like Garnett, which is great but it sounds like he's going to be moving a lot more weight than Garnett (he is already heavier than KG at 240 pounds now) and a body similar to Robinson's.
We can only hope, but I'm very pleased with Weisbrod so far!


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> 
> Just goes to show that sometimes scouts have no idea! :sigh:. All this hoopla about Okafor being a fantastic defender (which he is, no doubt) but Howard having the edge on offense. From the early action it doesn't look as if Howard is a shabby defender at all, but he hasn't been shooting well. There is a very realistic chance that that happens, and I wouldn't be surprised.
> I could see Howard moved to the center later in his career, if he does indeed fill out as expected. I wouldn't mind even leaving him at the 4 if he does fill out (7'1, 265 pounds) and let him tear up the others. We might be looking at a 7'+ line at the 4 and 5 if we can find a solid center. Perhaps tanking 2006 for Oden isn't such a bad idea, imagine that size. ! lol.
> Howard might want to play like Garnett, which is great but it sounds like he's going to be moving a lot more weight than Garnett (he is already heavier than KG at 240 pounds now) and a body similar to Robinson's.
> We can only hope, but I'm very pleased with Weisbrod so far!


I actually think Howard will be a better scorer (at least % wise) during the regular season than the summer leagues. He could benefit like Amare Stoudemire did by not playing with CBA/NBDL guys. I think players with real NBA players during the regular season, Howard wont be asked to do a whole lot offensively himself and will benefit from passes down low and more shot creation from others players. 

I am so glad to see him rebounding and blocking shots. He has been impressive in every way so far as far as I am concerned.

I have to say, I still dont agree with some of the things Weisbrod said early on, but I think he has taken a rocky situation and done a whole lot with it.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I actually think Howard will be a better scorer (at least % wise) during the regular season than the summer leagues. He could benefit like Amare Stoudemire did by not playing with CBA/NBDL guys. I think players with real NBA players during the regular season, Howard wont be asked to do a whole lot offensively himself and will benefit from passes down low and more shot creation from others players.
> 
> I am so glad to see him rebounding and blocking shots. He has been impressive in every way so far as far as I am concerned.
> 
> I have to say, I still dont agree with some of the things Weisbrod said early on, but I think he has taken a rocky situation and done a whole lot with it.


Agreed, I keep looking at Amare Stoudemire when thinking about Dwight Howard. Howard is more skilled than Amare, I see no reason why he can't have an Amare-esque rookie year. Amare benefitted from playing with Marbury, who got him good looks down low off his penetration, the same way Francis will be able to do for Howard. Howard is just as good, if not better at rebounding and blocking shots as Amare coming into the league, which gives me a lot of confidence in Dwight.


----------



## hobojoe

Here are a couple more photos I found from the Summer League.









Mario Kasun shooting over a defender.









Here's one of Britton Johnsen dribbling by a defender.


----------



## lw32

Here's another video courtesy of the realGM board: Video
It's got some nice blocks from Howard, and a nice pass to a cutting Nelson at the end. It also has a little on the Shaq trade, but continues with some questions and answers towards the end.
All clips are from the Boston-Orlando game last week.
Enjoy!


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> Here's another video courtesy of the realGM board: Video
> It's got some nice blocks from Howard, and a nice pass to a cutting Nelson at the end. It also has a little on the Shaq trade, but continues with some questions and answers towards the end.
> All clips are from the Boston-Orlando game last week.
> Enjoy!


Wow, that was a monster block by Dwight Howard!


----------



## JNice

Jameer Nelson was right, Howard could have blocked that with his elbows. Somebody needs to teach him to just catch that one. We now know that if Howard fails in the NBA, he could have a nice volleyball career.


----------



## The MAgiC

He's got freakish hops.  It looked like his head was almost above the rim. He sent that ball packing.


----------



## lw32

Is anybody watching the game this afternoon, and does anyone have the stats from the Reebok Vegas yet? I've been looking around, but didn't find them on the official site nor proexposure. Somewhat strange, anyways if somebody is watching could they fill those of us in that don't have such priviledges?
Much appreciated.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> Is anybody watching the game this afternoon, and does anyone have the stats from the Reebok Vegas yet? I've been looking around, but didn't find them on the official site nor proexposure. Somewhat strange, anyways if somebody is watching could they fill those of us in that don't have such priviledges?
> Much appreciated.


yeah, I checked the Vegas site today but all their pages said they will be updated on the 13th.... too bad it is already the 14th ...


----------



## JNice

Apparently Howard will miss Orlando's game tonight. Going to go accept a HS Player of the Year Award and then head to the ESPY's.

Link


----------



## lw32

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Apparently Howard will miss Orlando's game tonight. Going to go accept a HS Player of the Year Award and then head to the ESPY's.
> 
> Link


Guess people have to wait to see the big guy play! It's ashame that he couldn't schedule around the game instead.
Anyways, it's also ashame that the Vegas Summer League is so slow at updating their site considering some of the games took place yesterday. You'd think they could at least hire a kid on summer break to type up the results.
Obviously Las Vegas is not a place the NBA should send their franchises anytime soon! They're probably still placing wages on yesterdays games, so they had to postpone them!


----------



## hobojoe

http://www.proexposure.com/stories/0715c.cfm

Magic 110, Nuggets 105

As expected, Howard didn't play due to receiving an award at the ESPY's. Kasun came up huge, 21 points, 8 boards and 5 blocks. Bogans led us with 24 points, and Jameer had 13 points and 7 assists.

From Proexposure:



> Denver Nuggets forward Nikoli Tskitishvili had a chance to tie the game at 108 with 15 seconds left, but his three-point attempt was off the mark. The Orlando Magic held on to win the game over the Nuggets 110-105 in the second day of action for the Reebok Vegas Summer League. The Nuggets trailed 91-76 after three quarters of action. Tskitishvili poured in 13 fourth quarter points in the near comeback. Tskitishvili hit a three-pointer with 51 seconds left to bring the Nuggets to within three at 108-105, the closest they would get. Magic guard Jimmie “Snap” Hunter sank two free throws with 14 seconds left to seal the win for Orlando. The score was tied, 21-21 after the first quarter. Keith Bogans helped break open a 40 point second quarter burst to give the Magic a 61-45 lead at the half. Bogans was a perfect 5 for 5 from both the field and the free throw line, leading the Magic with 15 first half points. Bogans finished the game with 24 points on 9 of 12 shooting (7 for 7 FT’s). Mario Kasun led the Magic in rebounding with 9 and finished with 21 points on 9 of 12 shooting. Rookie Jameer Nelson, who was traded by the Nuggets on draft night, burned the Nuggets for 13 points and 7 assists. Britton Johnsen had 14 points (8-11 FT’s), while Josh Davis chipped in 12 points on (5 of 7 shooting) for the victorious Magic. The Nuggets were led in scoring by Tskitishvili, who finished with 26 points on 7 of 15 shooting (8-11 FT). Francisco Elson contributed 25 points and 11 rebounds in the losing effort. Orlando shot 51 percent for the game, while Denver shot 47 percent. NBA All-Star Kenyon Martin, who has been offered a reported 6 year, 82.3 million dollar contract by the Nuggets, was in attendance.


----------



## Nevus

That was a fun game to watch. The Magic were fast breaking beautifully for a while when Jameer Nelson and Keith Bogans were in together.


----------



## lw32

*Hobojoe* are you watching the game this afternoon? And I saw in the Cavs board you mentioned Lonnie Jones, who had a really good game the other day for them. 17 points, 20 boards and 6 blocks. I did a little research on him after I saw the box score and I know this:
DOB: 11/08/79
Height: 7'
Weight: about 230 pounds
College: Ball State '02

He played for Oklahoma in the USBL last year, and was 5th in rebounding at 9.2rpg and led the league in blocks at 3.4. He only averaged 9.9ppg though on 43% shooting. Something a little more interesting is "Patrick Okafor." Is he Emeka's brother, he also plays for Oklahoma and had some pretty good stats!


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> That was a fun game to watch. The Magic were fast breaking beautifully for a while when Jameer Nelson and Keith Bogans were in together.


That is what Orlando wants to do this season. And we've now got two point guards who can do it and if Hill returns, there is a third guy that can lead the break.

The only thing that will stop Orlando from being a great fastbreaking team is our rebounding. Ofcourse, you cant run if you are taking the ball out of the net. Hopefully Cato will play well and Howard will be able to do some of the rebounding in the real season that he was doing in the summer league games.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> *Hobojoe* are you watching the game this afternoon? And I saw in the Cavs board you mentioned Lonnie Jones, who had a really good game the other day for them. 17 points, 20 boards and 6 blocks. I did a little research on him after I saw the box score and I know this:
> DOB: 11/08/79
> Height: 7'
> Weight: about 230 pounds
> College: Ball State '02
> 
> He played for Oklahoma in the USBL last year, and was 5th in rebounding at 9.2rpg and led the league in blocks at 3.4. He only averaged 9.9ppg though on 43% shooting. Something a little more interesting is "Patrick Okafor." Is he Emeka's brother, he also plays for Oklahoma and had some pretty good stats!


I wasn't able to watch the game because I don't get NBA TV. I wish they offered NBA League Pass right now, where you can order it and watch all the Summer League/Preseason as well as the regular season games, because I definitely plan on getting League Pass this season. 



> That is what Orlando wants to do this season. And we've now got two point guards who can do it and if Hill returns, there is a third guy that can lead the break.
> 
> The only thing that will stop Orlando from being a great fastbreaking team is our rebounding. Ofcourse, you cant run if you are taking the ball out of the net. Hopefully Cato will play well and Howard will be able to do some of the rebounding in the real season that he was doing in the summer league games.


I'm really excited about our possiblities in running the fast break. Like you said, we have Francis, Nelson and Hill capable of running it and plenty of good finishers around the hoop to help us out. As for the rebounding, I'm confident in the rebounding abilities of Dwight Howard and Kelvin Cato, I expect them to combine for 14-17 rebounds a night, and we can't forget how good of a rebounder Grant Hill is at SF, and even Turkoglu if Hill's injured and Steve Francis, one of the Top 2 rebounding PG's in the league(Jason Kidd the other).


----------



## hobojoe

The Magic are currently playing against the Wizards. Dwight Howard had 5 points, 5 boards and 3 blocks in the first 8 minutes of the game, but also picked up 3 fouls and was taken out because of foul trouble(even though I don't think you can foul out in Summer League).


----------



## hobojoe

The Wizards up 54-47 at the half, Bogans has 15 points at the half, and Jameer has 13. Again, Bogans and Nelson are running the fast break very well.


----------



## hobojoe

Man, I'm glad I didn't shell out some money just to get NBA TV to watch the Summer League games. Supposedly they cut into the game and showed the Kobe Bryant News Conference instead 

Wizards- 111 
Magic- 91 

Dwight didn't get to play a lot after they took him out for the entire 2nd quarter and part of the 1st quarter. He finished with 7 points, 11 rebounds, 4 blocks and 3 assists.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Man, I'm glad I didn't shell out some money just to get NBA TV to watch the Summer League games. Supposedly they cut into the game and showed the Kobe Bryant News Conference instead
> 
> Wizards- 111
> Magic- 91
> 
> Dwight didn't get to play a lot after they took him out for the entire 2nd quarter and part of the 1st quarter. He finished with 7 points, 11 rebounds, 4 blocks and 3 assists.


Still rebounding and blocking shots. Thats what I want to see.

Seems like Nelson is slowly starting to play better and better. Also good to see.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK

and Bogans i think led all scorers with 31


----------



## hobojoe

Here's the boxscore, Bogans indeed led all scorers with 31 points, and was 14-19 from the floor. Nelson had 26 points on 12-18 shooting and 8 assists.


----------



## SamTheMan67

I was at the game 

Nelson: A michael redd eske shooter with a sweet stroke and can hit open jumpers with ease. Sometimes though he does look confused when driving and getting doubled in the lane turnsover but that shouldnt matter.

Howard: showed signs of being tremendous post player and signs of being horrible. He has absolutely no outside shot from what I've seen in warmups..and the game. He has foul problems. But he shows signs of insane dominance with his post moves.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> I was at the game
> 
> Nelson: A michael redd eske shooter with a sweet stroke and can hit open jumpers with ease. Sometimes though he does look confused when driving and getting doubled in the lane turnsover but that shouldnt matter.
> 
> Howard: showed signs of being tremendous post player and signs of being horrible. *He has absolutely no outside shot from what I've seen in warmups..and the game*. He has foul problems. But he shows signs of insane dominance with his post moves.


I heard he hit a jumper from a step inside the 3-Point line during the game, is that true?


----------



## SamTheMan67

I didn't see it because he was missing everything last night but my friend told me he was an ok highschool 3 shooter because when he was a freshman he was like 6'4 so he played guard and had to shoot :-|


----------



## magicfan187

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I heard he hit a jumper from a step inside the 3-Point line during the game, is that true?


he banked it


----------



## Tactics

Howard can shoot pretty decent, I watched that first quarter and I'm pretty sure he hit at least one normal shot. You can't judge a player by one game. His post moves looked really nice.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Tru dat , he kinda looks like an amare type hes real explosive down low can jump outta the roof and has post moves but his shooting touch isnt there yet  like amare


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> Tru dat , he kinda looks like an amare type hes real explosive down low can jump outta the roof and has post moves but his shooting touch isnt there yet  like amare


I saw him some in HS and his outside shooting looked pretty good. I'm sure it will come around. His form on his shot looked pretty good from what I saw.


----------



## hobojoe

Orlando Magic 95 
Phoenix Suns 119 

http://www.proexposure.com/stories/0717d.cfm

12 points, 15 rebounds, 4 assists and 4 blocks for Dwight Howard. 22 points and 4 dimes for Jameer Nelson, only 9 points on 3-15 shooting for Bogans. Snap Hunter scored 15 off the bench for us in only 18 minutes of action.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Dwight versus Suns:

The Good- 12 pts, 15 reb, 4 blk, 4 ast

The Bad- 4-14 shooting, 9 to, 7 fouls

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is the problem with high schoolers. Inconsistency. You never know what you're going to get. Expect some huge games from him, some horrible games, and some games like this that are somewhat of a mix.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Dwight versus Suns:
> 
> The Good- 12 pts, 15 reb, 4 blk, 4 ast
> 
> The Bad- 4-14 shooting, 9 to, 7 fouls
> 
> And that, ladies and gentlemen, is the problem with high schoolers. Inconsistency. You never know what you're going to get. Expect some huge games from him, some horrible games, and some games like this that are somewhat of a mix.


Call me crazy, but the shooting and turnovers dont really bother me at all at this point. Howard is probably the team's focus in the summer league. In the actual season he'll be less of a focus and more or less playing off other people. So i'd expect him to get less shots but shooting a higher percentage. 

Still, the rebounding and shot-blocking are the things I continue to look at and I havent seen anyone in stats during the summer league that has been better overall ... maybe the only guy close would be Al Jefferson for the Celts.

The fouls are a little bit of a concern but this is really the first game I can remember they have been really high ... and he did play 40 mins which probably wont be the case during the season. It at least shows he is being aggressive.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Call me crazy, but the shooting and turnovers dont really bother me at all at this point. Howard is probably the team's focus in the summer league. In the actual season he'll be less of a focus and more or less playing off other people. So i'd expect him to get less shots but shooting a higher percentage.
> 
> Still, the rebounding and shot-blocking are the things I continue to look at and I havent seen anyone in stats during the summer league that has been better overall ... maybe the only guy close would be Al Jefferson for the Celts.
> 
> The fouls are a little bit of a concern but this is really the first game I can remember they have been really high ... and he did play 40 mins which probably wont be the case during the season. It at least shows he is being aggressive.


I actually agree with that. What the shooting and turnovers tells me is that he's not ready to be the go-to guy for the Magic yet, which is obvious, no one expected him to be. The rebounding and the shotblocking excites me and tells me that he's ready to contribute in those areas already. He'll be taking most of his shots off penetration from Francis, Nelson and Hill, and off put backs, not off set plays for him.


----------



## Nevus

I've seen Dwight a few times in summer league on NBA TV now and what has really impressed me is how physical he is. He's committed a lot of offensive fouls when I've seen him but I like what he was trying to do. He is aggressive. He has to learn his body better but I think he will. I like his footwork too. Although he doesn't have refined go-to moves he has great feet.

I saw him hit at least one 18 foot shot. I also saw him make one great no-look pass from the post, to an open teammate under the basket.

He has a lot to work on, but with his huge broad shoulders and great feet, he could really be a special player. One of the future top PFs in the game if he works as hard as Duncan and Garnett have worked.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Howard finally had his break out scoring game tonight, against Jefferson of all people. 

He had 26 points, 10 rebounds and 5 assists. Not sure about his blocks? He also went 12-14 from the FT line. 

Magic won by the way and are 2-2 in the Vegas SL. 

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/2004/features/bogans_scores38_over_celtics_17uly2004.php


----------



## JNice

Keith Bogans with 38 points. Wow. Even against summer league comp, that is some pretty good scoring for Bogans.

Am I right, Howard has only played one summer league game where he didnt get double-digit boards? Good sign.

Jameer was solid as he has been most of the summer, 8 pts and 6 asts.


----------



## Idunkonyou

I think Howard could post near a double/double for the regular season. The kid just has a nose for the ball.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> I think Howard could post near a double/double for the regular season. The kid just has a nose for the ball.


I could see him posting a true double-double next year if he gets big minutes. But with scoring just into double-digits. Maybe 10-12 ppg with 10 rpg. If he gets 30+ mins a game, he'll probably get 5-6 ppg just off free throws.


----------



## Yyzlin

If Gooden does not get traded, I doubt Howard will approach a double-double, especially in the rebounding category. It's extremely hard to snatch 10 RPG, and infinately moreso for a rookie. I think Elton Brand was the last rookie to accomplish such a feat, and its fairly obvious that Howard will most likely not receive Brand minutes, nor is he as polished as Brand was.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Brand came out of college after his freshman year. As Lebron and Melo showed, a year isn't that much of a difference as long as you have the talent. 

I personally think Howard will see 30+ minutes a game, which means he will be close to averaging a double/double. It all depends on how ready he is when he comes into training camp. If he busts his **Edited** this summer, I think he will put up Amare rookie type numbers, if not better, especially in the assist and block categories.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> Brand came out of college after his freshman year. As Lebron and Melo showed, a year isn't that much of a difference as long as you have the talent.
> 
> I personally think Howard will see 30+ minutes a game, which means he will be close to averaging a double/double. It all depends on how ready he is when he comes into training camp. If he busts his **Edited** this summer, I think he will put up Amare rookie type numbers, if not better, especially in the assist and block categories.


Brand came out after his sophomore year first of all, and he was much more of a polished player than Howard, especially offensively. I think Gooden will be traded and Howard will get a lot of minutes, but I don't see a double-double. I Think Howard can get close, but I don't see it happening right away. Maybe 10-8, or something around there, also a couple of blocks.


----------



## Nevus

I think Howard can get 11-13 points, 8-9 rebounds, and 2 blocks per game as a rookie if he gets a lot of minutes.


----------



## Yyzlin

If Howard can put together a Bosh-like season this year, minus the injuries, I would be very pleased.


----------



## Captain Obvious

If Howard gets more than 30 minutes a game it might help his development but it will hurt our chances this year.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Howard scores 25 as the Magic beat the Cavs 99-84 to win their final summer league game. Wagner led the Cavs with 25. Great job by Dwight, his offense finally came around. I'll post more info about the game when I get it, no boxscore yet.


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Howard scores 25 as the Magic beat the Cavs 99-84 to win their final summer league game. Wagner led the Cavs with 25. Great job by Dwight, his offense finally came around. I'll post more info about the game when I get it, no boxscore yet.


Wow, that's very encouraging to see Dwight putting up back to back 25+ point games, and showing steady improvement throughout the summer league.


----------



## Captain Obvious

http://www.proexposure.com/stories/0719b.cfm

It was actually 99-94.

Dwight had 25 pts, 13 reb, 2 ast.

Other notables include Kasun (13 pts, 12 reb), Nelson (16 pts, 5 ast), Bogans (13 pts), and Josh Davis (16 pts).


----------



## Captain Obvious

Dwight's Vegas League Stats:

17.5 pts, 12.3 reb, 3.5 ast, 1.3 blk, 41.5% FG, 72.2% FT


----------



## Captain Obvious

Nelson:
17.0 pts, 6.2 ast

Kasun:
10.8 pts, 7.6 reb

Bogans:
23.0 pts

Snap Hunter:
11.8 pts

Johnsen:
8.8 pts

Josh Davis (had a couple of nice games):
7.2 pts, 4.6 reb


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Dwight's Vegas League Stats:
> 
> 17.5 pts, 12.3 reb, 3.5 ast, 1.3 blk, 41.5% FG, 72.2% FT


Great to see. Looks like both of our rookies should make big impacts right away, and hopefully Bogans' hot play will translate into more regular season success.


----------



## JNice

I'd say from all the boxscores i've seen up to this point, seems like so far Dwight has been the star of the summer leagues. Very impressive get a double-double in pretty much every game. And he is getting to the foul line an awful lot, which is a great, great sign. That should make his first season a little easier if it continues.

Jameer seems to be playing better and better as well. Nothing amazing but solid numbers.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Howard's overall numbers after 9 games:

14.7 points, 11.4 rebounds, 2.3 assists, 2.4 blocks, 71% FT, 38% FG. 

He really needs to work on his shooting, but everything else seems pretty sound for an 18 year old kid.


----------



## MacDanny 6

I saw him play on NBA TV and from what I saw he really struggled on offense. He's really got to be motivated to work on his shot the rest of this off season. He was struggling against guys who are trying to make the league, so when he gets out there on the court against great players he's gonna really be in trouble.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Franco 5</b>!
> I saw him play on NBA TV and from what I saw he really struggled on offense. He's really got to be motivated to work on his shot the rest of this off season. He was struggling against guys who are trying to make the league, so when he gets out there on the court against great players he's gonna really be in trouble.


Yeah, but in the summer league he was probably the main focus of the offense and the guy they were running plays for. That wont happen during the regular season, at least not very much. His job will be to play off guys like Francis, Mobley, Hill, Turkoglu. He might occasionally get some plays run for him in certain matchups next season, but probably not very often .. so his offensive capabilities right now arent much of a worry to me. All I know is if he gets the ball around the basket he is throwing it down and that will be his main offense next season.


----------

